# Blacktrack or Blitz and Glitz Fluidline, Pictures?



## babecakes (Feb 5, 2008)

i'm stuck between purchasing Blacktrack or Blitz and Glitz fluidline for my first fluidline. i know that Blitz and Glitz has a gold shimmer but i'm still 'iffy' on that. 
so i was wondering if anyone has any pictures so i could compare them. thanks : )!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 5, 2008)

CrimsonCountess posted swatches of her fluidlines in the Product Swatches section and she owns blacktrack and blitz and glitz
http://specktra.net/f217/fluidlines-...85/#post523035
http://specktra.net/f217/fluidline-s...71606-a-51041/


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 6, 2008)

Honestly I don't notice much if any shimmer in my Blitz and Glitz. On my eyelids (I'm NW15) it just looks black to me. I love it!


----------



## breechan (Feb 6, 2008)

I conider blacktrack to be a staple in my makeup diet. It gets my recommendation.


----------



## Amaranth (Feb 6, 2008)

You can't really see the shimmer in the Blitz & Glitz unless you lay it on really heavy and stand in really bright lighting, haha. The main thing with Blitz & Glitz is that the slight glitter is meant to soften the black so it doesn't look as harsh as Blacktrack. I like Blitz & Glitz for everyday wear, Blacktrack looks waaaaaay too dark on my pale skin for everyday stuff.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 6, 2008)

You dont even see the gold in B&G.
I just picked up B&G over Blacktrack because its not as harsh and I love it. I wear it every day now. Check out the reviews on B&G


----------



## babecakes (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! i think i'll be getting blitz and glitz because i'll be using it everyday and i don't want it to look harsh on my somewhat pale skin.


----------

